# Outside window cover for my new(to me Burstner i685)



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Can anybody with a burstner i685 (2006) model advise me on where to get a window blind thing for the winter? 

2nd question 

How efficent is the gas blown air heating system, when not on hook up? I have 65W solar panel being fitted to the roof, will it be enough to survive without hook up later in the year? 

Thanks in advance. 

Kenny


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

If you mean the insulated screens for the windscreen and cab side windows I ordered a set from VanComfort for my Elegance 681 (the front end will be identical to your van). I sent photos of the van to Steve Beevers and within days I received a set of screens from him which fit perfectly. I can highly recommend them as a supplier.

Regarding the blown air query I find the system very efficient. We have a solar panel and have never had a problem when not on hook up. However in the depths of winter in Scotland I must admit that we go for hook up if possible so my experience without hook-up is limited to spring / summer / autumn use - the solar panel will always put back in a day what we use at night.

Hope this helps.

Tony


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

For your external screens you could try Silver screen or Taylor made, not much to choose between them according to most, we went to Taylor Made and they where excellent. 

Blown air heating we love, not often on EHU and have done the Alps in the snow and very cold weather in the UK and not a problem. We do find however that it can dry the air alot at night and your throat can feel like someone has been in and drawn all your internal fluids out. 

We take a oil radiator, which when we are on hook up we can keep on low over night to keep the chill of , no noise and no dry air.

Mandy


----------



## lockkeeper (Jan 28, 2006)

*Burstner window cover*

I have a 'Taylormade' windscreen thermal cover to suit your Burstner, only used for 1 year and have changed van. BM me for details

Don


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

Hi we have an i681, heating brill!, but eats up battery, make sure you have at least two leisure batteries we changed all our lights to led's expensive but battry lasts much longer!! good luck


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Do a search on here for where to buy your silver screen. I've only just started using mine but the difference it makes is vast.

Making an assumption that it's a Truma system you have. I find the blown air heating to be very effective. Economic both in terms of gas usage & in the amount of power consumed from the battery. I find the trick with the heating is, if it's cold enough to need it, leave it on, even if you're going out for a while. I get the feeling some peeps think because they can feel loads of hot air pumping out when the unit's first switched on the place will heat up really quickly. Well it does, but everything in the van takes time to warm up & it can feel chilly till this happens. Once the thermocouple senses that the ambient temp has risen it lowers the speed of the blower motor down to idle, just enough to keep the air moving. It's a good system with good back-up from the factory.

Your 65 W panel will help. How much depends on your much capacity your battery/s have & how much you draw from them. I think for me with a 65 W panel I'd break even during the summer. I'd struggle the rest of the time. If you're starting from fully charged & then wilding for a couple of nights it will definitely help  

Dave.


----------

